# Formby GC. Sunday 13th March. 1 Space.



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2016)

Unfortunately I've had to pull out of this, if anyone would like to take my place Its Â£48, (usual price Â£62)
Teetime - 10:48am
Playing with Junior, Huds & Stu C.  :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 3, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Playing with Junior, Huds & Stu C.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Worth the green fee alone :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Playing with Junior, Huds & Stu C.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Worth the green fee alone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thought this would've been snapped up!

Maybe the line up is the problem..


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I thought this would've been snapped up!

Maybe the line up is the problem.. 

Click to expand...

Nothing to do with me, it must be the other two


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm tempted to come up as I have nothing on that weekend but I want to watch the weather as its a long way to travel only to get rained on!  I love the course, the company I can put up with &#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm tempted to come up as I have nothing on that weekend but I want to watch the weather as its a long way to travel only to get rained on!  I love the course, the company I can put up with &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


Huds isn't that bad to be fair fishy :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm tempted to come up as I have nothing on that weekend but I want to watch the weather as its a long way to travel only to get rained on!  I love the course, the company I can put up with &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Leave it as late as you want to decide Robin so long as no one takes it in the meantime :thup:



Stuart_C said:



			Huds isn't that bad to be fair fishy :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Stu.... Ive heard The Formby Greenkeepers have been erecting a few temporary signs around the course


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Leave it as late as you want to decide Robin so long as no one takes it in the meantime :thup:



Stu.... Ive heard The Formby Greenkeepers have been erecting a few temporary signs around the course  






Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm tempted to come up as I have nothing on that weekend but I want to watch the weather as its a long way to travel only to get rained on!  I love the course, the company I can put up with &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Brave talk!

if you are going to travel up am more than happy t meet up prior for some food beforehand.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Huds isn't that bad to be fair fishy :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

'Koff La


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 3, 2016)

Dream team...if only - enjoy


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2016)

Any interest for this?


----------



## peterlav (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry mate, am working on call this week


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I got my dates wrong, so im not playing bromborough. Instead im playing my first comp of the year at aintree! 

Imagine that, choosing aintree over formby! :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Any interest for this?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. Working on Sunday &#128546;


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2016)

If it doesn't get taken I'll do 9 on Saturday morning and see how the shoulder is.
If it's ok I'll play. 
It doesn't get much better than Formby in good conditions and I'm itching to get out for a game.

Come on lurkers.. You know you want to :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I got my dates wrong, so im not playing bromborough. Instead im playing my first comp of the year at aintree! 

Imagine that, choosing aintree over formby! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Even worse :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate. Working on Sunday &#128546;
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame wolfie.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2016)

Last minute bargain for the taking here. 

With scenery like the pic above, you'll barely notice the 'quality' of the company! 

Forecast is double - boss too. Am a little bit excited.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2016)

What happened to #yotf #ontour? 

Couldn't ask for better weather Robin!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2016)

:thup: 4 ball sorted.

Have a good day fellas :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2016)

What a day on the links !!!!!!  Glorious sunshine, short sleeves and a spectacular golf course.  Sadly, Liverpool beat Manchester (again), despite me dancing all over Stu's line on one hole and LB putting the ball 30 yards off the green   Top day & top company. 

Sorry you you missed out Dave but thanks for sorting it and hope yr shoulder gets better for the start of the season.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great day. Beautiful place.

Mancunia took another bloody nose, 3&2.

Review, keeping the football theme...

Pete - Adam Lallana
Stu - Firminho 
Andy - Michael Carrick
Me - Rojo tee to green, Fellaini on the green


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Great day. Beautiful place.

Mancunia took another bloody nose, 3&2.

Review, keeping the football theme...

Pete - Adam Lallana
Stu - Firminho 
Andy - Michael Carrick
Me - Rojo tee to green, Fellaini on the green 

Click to expand...

ADAM LALLANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Low blow - he's a fancy dan who can't do it when it matters.

Just the 31 points for me today, though should have been 33 after hitting the par 5 8th in reg for the first time ever, but proceeded to de-green my 1st putt, back down the valley which ended up being a 4 putt.

Happy with my driing, but at Formby all parts of the game have to be spot on to get above 36 points.

4 & 2 BTW.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			ADAM LALLANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Low blow - he's a fancy dan who can't do it when it matters.

Just the 31 points for me today, though should have been 33 after hitting the par 5 8th in reg for the first time ever, but proceeded to de-green my 1st putt, back down the valley which ended up being a 4 putt.

Happy with my driing, but at Formby all parts of the game have to be spot on to get above 36 points.

4 & 2 BTW.

Click to expand...

Not au fait with your mob Tbh. You're welcome to change!

It's hard to keep count of the besting and count all those putts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not au fait with your mob Tbh. You're welcome to change!

It's hard to keep count of the besting and count all those putts
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll be Hot shot Hamish, although Stuey may fight me over him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Great day. Beautiful place.

Mancunia took another bloody nose, 3&2.

Review, keeping the football theme...

Pete - Adam Lallana
Stu - Firminho 
Andy - Michael Carrick
Me - Rojo tee to green, Fellaini on the green 

Click to expand...

I'll take Firmino:thup:

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, the golf was decent, the company was average but the course was in top nick considering some of the bad weather we've had. 

Greens were a bit sandy but I thought they were true, was quite happy with my game  apart form couple of bad shots but overall happy with 33pts.

Thanks for organising Qwerty it's a shame you missed it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, I'll be Hot shot Hamish, although Stuey may fight me over him.
		
Click to expand...

He couldn't lace Firmino's boots!!


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			the company was average
		
Click to expand...

C'mon.....I know I'm your favourite :rofl:

Carrick ????  I'm more Paul McGrath with my knees


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it fellas, a superb day for it especially in March.
Peter.. I got your Msg when I finally switched my phone on this morning. Glad you could make it mate, we'll catch up for a game soon :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He couldn't lace Firmino's boots!!
		
Click to expand...

Borrocks, Hot shot Hamish won every week in the Tiger.

Every one from 40 yards as well.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Glad you enjoyed it fellas, a superb day for it especially in March.
Peter.. I got your Msg when I finally switched my phone on this morning. Glad you could make it mate, we'll catch up for a game soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs, now I have your new number.

Box you off in due course, mate.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			ADAM LALLANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Low blow - he's a fancy dan who can't do it when it matters.

Just the 31 points for me today, though should have been 33 after hitting the par 5 8th in reg for the first time ever, but proceeded to de-green my 1st putt, back down the valley which ended up being a 4 putt.

Happy with my driing, but at Formby all parts of the game have to be spot on to get above 36 points.

4 & 2 BTW.

Click to expand...

Pete, if you need any putting tips just ask


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Pete, if you need any putting tips just ask 

Click to expand...

I could putt left handed with a warped hockey stick, smothered in K-Y, and with a claw grip and still out-putt you.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I could putt left handed with a warped hockey stick, smothered in K-Y, and with a claw grip and still out-putt you.

Click to expand...

Harsh.


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Harsh.
		
Click to expand...

It's true.....I here he has a lot of experience with shafts covered in KY  :rofl::rofl:


----------

